# Questions about my first AGR redemption



## printman2000 (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, I have 20,000 points which is good for a 2 zone roomette. I plan to get this roomette on our return trip from New York.

Since it is a two zone, that does mean I can get a roomette on more that one train, correct? If I go LSL to SWC I would get a roomette on both trains?

If there are multiple train choices, do I get to pick or do they make you choose the cheapest route?

If I can choose and decide to go Regional to WUS then CL to Chicago, since there is no sleeper on the Regional, will it be a business class upgrade? Or would there be a way for me to include a business class upgrade?

Thanks!


----------



## yarrow (Jul 22, 2008)

yes, you get a sleeper for your entire trip where available. if the choice is between business class and coach you get business class but you need to ask for it when you talk with agr. afaik, agr chooses the route for you but you could ask when you call


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, you get the roomette for the entire trip, for whatever trains they offer. And if one or more of the trains offer Business Class, you can get that also, if you ask.

What I do is look on the website to see what is offered. (The AGR agent sees the same screen.) I also look at the "upgrade" screen, to make sure a roomette is available for all segments. Then when I talk to the AGR agent, I can ask for "train x & train y". (It can be *ANY* offered choice - not just the lowest priced one!)

For example, ABQ-NYP may show


SWC-Cardinal

SWC-CL (via WAS)-Regional

SWC-CL (via PGH)-Pennsylvanian

SWC-LSL


You can chose *ANY* of these for an award!  And they are all at the same award level - 20,000 points for a roomette!


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent! Thanks for the info!


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay, can I do business class for one adult and one child since that is how many would fit in the roomette? Or will they only give it for one?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> Okay, can I do business class for one adult and one child since that is how many would fit in the roomette? Or will they only give it for one?


The business class option (as well as the meals and total railfare) is for *EVERYONE INCLUDED* on the reservation up to the maximum quoted occupancy of the roomette! So if 2 are listed on the award and reserved in the roomette, *BOTH* will also get business class travel!


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 24, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, can I do business class for one adult and one child since that is how many would fit in the roomette? Or will they only give it for one?
> ...


Cool! Thanks again.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 29, 2008)

Made the redemption yesterday. Went extremely smooth. Too bad calling Amtrak for room assignments is not as easy as AGR.


----------

